# No More Tears: The Poetic Tale of the Weak One



## STP (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello, all. I just joined anasci today and I decided I might as well log here as well as on my home forum of GSF. I'm currently rehabbing a strained hip adductor sono squatting for me until January at the soonest.  I've been running the cube method for several months but I plan on starting up the Texas method once I can squat again. Until then I'm just pressing and pulling a lot lol.

Drug use: I have been using AAS since this spring (I don't cycle, I blast and cruise) and I am currently running 250mg test e/ wk along with 100mg of anavar ED. I stop anavar in about a week and then I'll cruise until mid Jan. I recently added in insulin just for the recovery benefits and I'm taking 10iu on lifting days only (5iu morning 5iu preWO).

I will try and stay on top of updating this log. If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 27, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

Ready to follow STP.. thks .ib


----------



## STP (Nov 27, 2013)

OHP:
Bar
65x10
95x10
115x5
135x4
135x3
135x3

Dips:
BWx10
+50x8
+50x7
+50x7

Tbar rows, biceps, triceps




I seriously can't wait to get back on a legit training program. I'm getting tired of just dicking around and doing whatever


----------



## STP (Nov 27, 2013)

Also, I forgot to take my orals pre workout today and I have no slin until next week


----------



## LastChance (Nov 27, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## STP (Dec 4, 2013)

I haven't really lifted since last wednesday. I can't squat or DL at the moment due to my whole groin situation and I've had some brutal PIP the past few days. Pressing is a little difficult now also because I just switched to a new source on my test (ran out of my private gear) and the PIP is absolutely brutal from only 250mg/week. Dirty dirty gear, too much BA for my liking


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah shit STP..  warm hot rag on pip site and even dmso  
Doyles magic potion. Ebay some 99% liquid.thank me later..ib


----------



## STP (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll look into that, thanks a ton.



My plans until mid January: cruise on 250mg test and some clen and just keep pressing into I can squat again. Then I'm bringing in the big guns with 250mg test, 500mg tren e, and 100mg anadrol ED


Might toss in some peptides soon to help out with recovery on this groin thing


----------



## STP (Dec 4, 2013)

I just looked up DMSO. Horse liniment, nice lol. I actually will try this out, I know a few guys that lather themselves in it before cardio lol


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome to the board... I hate injuries they suck


----------



## STP (Dec 4, 2013)

ShortStop said:


> Welcome to the board... I hate injuries they suck



you bet they do. I just got over a knee injury I sustained from pinning straight into a lymph node (holy fuck I would have rather broken my leg). Since my squat was shit from the whole knee issue I guess my adductors had gotten weak, leading to my current situation


----------



## STP (Dec 5, 2013)

PIP really fucked my pressing today, made me really unstable


Bench:
bar
135x8
135x10
185x7
225x3
205x4
185x5
185x5
185x6
135x10
135x10

flies, incline DB press (wasn't so great, I was fried and balance was too shit), heavy BB curls, incline DB curls


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool.i use it daily..the taste in the mouth goes away after a week.kinda onion/ garlic taste since its a transdermal be careful and wash hands before and after STP
Were u thinkin igf1r3 pep ?.


----------



## STP (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually got the peps for free from a guy I know in Montana, pretty cool. They should be here next week.


And I got 3 vials of GHRP-2 and 3 vials of CJC w/o DAC


----------



## STP (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm really excited just to see how much my quality of sleep improves from the peps, and the GHRP hunger will be sweet too


----------



## psych (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome.. a fellow 220!!!

Besides pip are you having any swelling or "test flu"?


----------



## STP (Dec 6, 2013)

well swelling yeah, I always get some sort of swelling from injecting an oil. And I've been a little sick this week, but I'm unsure if it is from the test. I didn't change my doses at all, all I did was change from private gear to some UGL gear


----------



## STP (Dec 13, 2013)

Haven't been to the gym at all this week. Combo of taking it easy from the injury and  finals have kept me out




I started peptides though and it is wonderful. Sleep is amazing and I'm actually getting GH sides (swollen hands, slight lower joint pain, tingling in the fingers, etc)


----------



## STP (Dec 14, 2013)

Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x5
225x6(fail on 6th)
225x5(fail 5th)
225x4(fail 4th)

Deads:
135
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x2
405x5(add belt, mixed grip)
455x3
500xfail (only got to just below knees)


grip was shattered from trying 365 DOH, great day though


strength is holding very well considering I haven't been in the gym a lot. I haven't done any deads in about a month and I am much stronger than I expected.


----------



## STP (Dec 14, 2013)

Took 10iu of novolin r this morning instead of 5iu. Gym time rocked, peptides are definitely adding strength too

Incline db bench:
45x10
55x10
70x7

Dips:
BWx10
50x10
50x7

Dip machine:
140x10
180x10
235x9

Cable rows:
70x10
80x10
80x10
70x10

Face pulls, curls


----------



## STP (Dec 19, 2013)

Finished finals today, so gym time is about to get more consistent


Bench:
Bar
95
135x10
185x7
225x3
225x3
225x3
185x8
185x7
185x5
135x9(add pause, close grip, fat bar)
135x6
135x6

Flies, curls, shoulder press


----------



## STP (Dec 22, 2013)

No peptides for a month or so (I left them in my fridge, didn't want to bring them home). They made my fingernails grow so damned fast though, and I go very intricate dreams and good sleep with them. Can't wait to use them again, they make me feel great

Starting tren and drol either next week or the week after, also going to try squatting again on Monday woohoo!



Bench:
Bar
95
135x10
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
185x5
185x5
185x5

Shoulder press, curls, and leg press



Can't wait to stop dicking around in the gym and start training again!


----------



## STP (Dec 24, 2013)

Started tren and drol today

Squats:
Bar
95
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5(add belt, box)
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Bench:
Bar
95
135x8
155x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5
195x5

Hammer curls


Awww yeah i can squat again bitches. Couple weeks and i should be dicking around in the 400s again


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2013)

Right on STP..    what brand of peps? Pm me ..thks brutha.


----------



## STP (Dec 25, 2013)

Progress


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 25, 2013)

Right on brother.you are a lean madman. 

Is your right hand holding your junk off to the side 
Holmes.?..lol. kdn bro.. merry Xmas...


----------



## STP (Dec 25, 2013)

Last time I cut was over a year ago, been bulking ever since.


and wtf I didn't even see that. I have no idea what my hand is doing lol


----------



## STP (Dec 27, 2013)

second pinning of tren today, lovely. Drol is maaaaaaaybe starting to kick in, which is awesome! Today was an easy recovery workout

OHP:
bar
105x5
105x5
105x5

Cleans:
bar
95
145x3
145x3
145x3

shoulder press, cable rows, hammy curls, hammer curls, rope pushdowns, calf raises


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 27, 2013)

In like slin.


----------



## STP (Dec 27, 2013)

alinshop said:


> in like slin.



sbk?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 27, 2013)

Whats drol dose and for how long STP and what liver assists are you taking...if none.you go get milkthistle extract at least.keep your young liver strong..  I'm serious.  ......


----------



## STP (Dec 27, 2013)

100mg taken in one big dose every day


I don't ever take liver support tbh. The blood work I've seen from drol doesn't exactly scare me. Idk where people got that it is soooo toxic. I do drink a lot of cranberry juice every day to scrape out all the nasties from my kidneys, but livers are strong. It takes years for an alcoholic to develop fatty liver disease, and that is from binge drinking every day and giving the liver no time to regenerate. I believe there is nothing to worry about as long as you are using responsible doses and cycle times on orals and you allow yourself to recover before starting another oral. The liver is a resilient motherfucker


----------



## STP (Dec 29, 2013)

felt like a beast in the gym today. Bodyweight sitting at 219.2 when I left the gym (after sweating about a gallon). Drol is definitely kicking in with that weight gain and I suspect tren is responsible for my retarded volume of sweat.

I was able to squat without a box today and my groin is feeling pretty damned good. Still not 100% but I would say 90% recovered.



Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x7
245x2(attempted third rep but only got about a quarter of the way up)

Squat:
bar
95
135x8
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x3(add belt)
350x5

calf raises, weighted dips, bicepzzz, triceps


starting next week I'm doing all my pull assistance on Monday, push Wednesday, and legs Friday. Time to stop doing random shit for assistance work lol.


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 29, 2013)

STP said:


> sbk?



?

Nice log so far, seems like you are killing it.


----------



## STP (Dec 29, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> ?
> 
> Nice log so far, seems like you are killing it.



There is a guy on a different forum I use whose username is SBK, and he is the only other person I have ever seen use that phrase. I know he lurks here so I thought you might be him lol. Sorry, my mistake.

And thanks a ton! Im actually enjoying logging on anasci because people actually post in my log (unlike other forums)


----------



## STP (Dec 31, 2013)

Tren is giving me some seriously fucked dreams. IDK how much strength I've gained so far because today felt like a goddamn marathon. I mean, Jesus fuck, why did the guy who wrote this program put 5x5 squats, 5x5 pressing, and AMRAP deadlifts in the same day? Fuck you. Fuck you.

But keep note that I did my deads beltless today for maximum core rippage dude-bro

Squat:
bar
94
135x10
185x7
225x5
275x5
315x5(add belt)
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

OHP (these were very strict):
bar
95x5
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5
115x5

Deads:
135x5
225x5
315x5
395x5

Some calf shit


I guess I didn't truly do AMRAP on deads, but I was tired and cranky because the YMCA blows dick and there was an army of people in there so I said fuck it and did 5 beltless. I might move deads to Wednesday to avoid ass-rapeage from here on out, but I haven't decided yet


----------



## STP (Jan 3, 2014)

CGBP:
bar
95
135x10
170x5
170x5
170x12

Incline bench, dips, Vogelpohl rows, tri pushdowns, skullcrushers, flies


my triceps are annhilated. Dips are a bitch because the dip station is really wobbly and it fucks with my shoulder a bit, so I might just use the dip machine from here on out. I am feeling like a beast in the gym during my sessions and my morning weight is still climbing slowly (I never get a 20lb bloat or some shit like a lot of people do on certain compounds)


----------



## STP (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning weight is 215.6 today. Doing pretty good off of a 211.2 morning weight when I started this blast on Dec 23. Up 5 solid pounds almost in less than 2 weeks. Can't wait until this really kicks in


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

Bro u gotta use liver support.. I know you are 19 and do as you say but I've seen people that said  the same thing and in  10 yrs years liver function is terrible . Even Doyle used to harp on people on old school real drol.. just be safe is all.. hey great log ..keeper coming !! Ib


----------



## STP (Jan 4, 2014)

yeah I understand what you're saying. I just haven't seen compelling medical evidence supporting the extreme liver toxicity from drol that everyone talks about (typical dose given to anemics is 1mg/kg for 16 weeks, and we USUALLY don't give them any liver support because values pop back so fast after stopping the treatment)

that being said I already have some TUDCA sitting around somewhere from the last time I used superdrol (that shit is toxic death man) so I'll probably just start taking some of that every day just to be on the safe side


----------



## STP (Jan 4, 2014)

forgot to add what I originally came here to post lol


did 20 minutes on the elliptical yesterday and I felt like I lost about a damned gallon of sweat. It's nice top be doing some cardio again though


----------



## STP (Jan 5, 2014)

Squats:
bar
95
135x10
185x7
225x5
275x5
315x3
355x6(belt)

OHP:
bar
95x5
115x3
145x3(wrist wrap)

Cleans:
3x3 w/ 150 (wrist wrap)

Cable rows(like 7 sets lol), hammer curls, light concentration curls


----------



## STP (Jan 7, 2014)

Squat:
Bar
95
135x10
185x5
225x5
275x5
325x5(add belt)
325x5
325x5
325x5
325x5

Bench:
Bar
95
135x10
185x3
200x5
200x5(add wrist wraps)
200x5
200x5
200x5(paused)

Leg press, leg curls, calf raises


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just now saw this


----------



## CC19 (Jan 8, 2014)

But this website is definitely a lot easier to navigate on a computer rather than a tiny phone lol


----------



## STP (Jan 8, 2014)

dehydrated morning weight (post-poop of course) was 218.2 this morning. This is the heaviest I have ever been in my life


----------



## STP (Jan 9, 2014)

fucking great day today, except I forgot my Chuck's so I did my deadlifts in running shoes lol

OHP:
bar
65
95x5
115x5
115x5
115x5

Deathlift:
135xpoop
225x5
315x3
405x7(add belt, mixed grip)

Incline DB bench, dip machine, vogelpohl rows/tri pushdowns, static DB holds


I would have gotten more on my deads, but the bar I was using was weird as fuck lol. All the knurling had somehow disappeared, so I was left with an almost smooth bar. Slippery slippery.


----------



## STP (Jan 11, 2014)

Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x5
245x3(add wrist wraps, failed 4th)

Squat:
bar
95
135x10
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
360x5(add belt)

Cleans:
155x3
155x1
started fucking with my wrists, I might drop cleans and replace them with some sort of BB row

HS low row, cable row, hammer curls, preacher curl machine


----------



## STP (Jan 14, 2014)

Squats:
bar
95
135x10
185x8
225x7
275x5
315x1
330x5(add belt)
330x5
330x5
330x5
330x5

HS military press:
(weight is per side)
90x5
115x5
100x5
100x5
100x5
100x5

leg press, leg curls, calf work


some guy got kinda pissy at me today. He and I were both waiting for the same rack and he offered to let me go first (despite me telling him he could go first since he was there first). I started squatting. After my 3rd work set with 330 he said "you know I'm waiting for you to finish" and I told him I only had 2 more sets. Then he started getting a little pissed so I offered to unload the bar for him so he could do shrugs in between my squat sets. Then he just said, "you know what, keep it" then he stormed off, but on his hoodie, and left the gym.


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm cumin 4 u boi

As soon as I get more money....


----------



## STP (Jan 16, 2014)

CGBP:
bar
95
135x10
185x5
185x5(paused random reps)
185x5(2 second pause on all)
185x6

dip machine, DB flies, hammer curls, side lat raises, preacher curls, Vogelpohl rows/ tri pushdowns


I felt so damn strong today, my cgbp felt like a feather. I was so excited I texted CC between sets telling him of the amazing day I was having lol. Morning weight was 221.0


----------



## STP (Jan 16, 2014)

one hour of cardio come at me


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been really busy the past few days with moving, but I'll do a quick overview of yesterday


Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x5
225x3
223x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
185x7
135x8

shoulder press, dips, curls, rear delt work, core work



I really feel like I keep getting injured on my squats from having a weak core. I thought about it yesterday and I realized I have pain in my groin while warming up, but it gets much more bearable when I hit a belted set. I'm going to start doing core work after every workout to see if it helps me out.


----------



## STP (Jan 25, 2014)

past 2 workouts


deads:
135
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x5
405x5
405x5
405x5
405x5

rows and stuff




Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x10
225x5
225x5
225x5
135x10(add fat bar, pause)
135x10

shoulder stuff and curls




Did core work both days and I was 227 gym weight yesterday when I finished benching


----------



## STP (Jan 29, 2014)

I had 3 people today tell me my arms are huge. Good feels



bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x7
230x3
230x3
230x3(add wrist wraps)
230x3
230x3
135x5(add fat bar, close grip, pause)
135x5

DB shoulder press, pec flies, face pulls, rear delt flies, hammer curls, preacher curl machine


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2014)

Lookin good boss, keep it up!


----------



## STP (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks a lot man

Shitty day. Deads didn't feel heavy, it just felt like I was doing them wrong. Most likely from weight gain and having a slightly tweaked groin/hip. Also I've gotten lazy about my grip, I'm getting that shit back ASAP.

Deads:
135x a bunch
225x5
315x5
365x3 (some hook, some DOH)
405x1
405x3(add belt)
455x3(add straps) first time using straps in over a year

DB holds (100lbs for 1 minute), cable rows, lat pulldowns


my hands feel like total ass after all the grip work I did today. I seriously worked grip harder than ever before today. I feel like deads will bounce back fast once my weight is more constant and I learn the new leverages


----------



## STP (Feb 1, 2014)

Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x10
230x5
230x5(add wrist wraps)
230x5
275x3(belt, slingshot)

Triceps, biceps, flies


----------



## STP (Feb 4, 2014)

didn't squat today

leg press:
1ppsx15
2ppsx15
3ppsx10
4ppsx10
5ppsx10
6ppsx10

calf raises, leg curls, abs, and hip rehab stuff


----------



## STP (Feb 5, 2014)

Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x10
235x3(add wrist wraps)
235x3
235x3
235x3
235x3(failed 4th rep)
165x7(add close grip, random pauses)
165x5
135x8

DB shoulder press, heavy hammer curls, preacher curl machine, rear delt flies, rope pushdowns



Today was pretty good. I ate rice mixed with pineapple before I went to the gym and I had a pump from fucking hell. I've never had a heavy carb meal before lifting but DAMN I love it


----------



## psych (Feb 5, 2014)

Carbs are good but carbs and salt are better


----------



## STP (Feb 12, 2014)

I got a little lazy with my logging because of uni responsibilities, but rest assured I'm still lifting. Here's today.

Bench:
bar
95
135x10
185x10
240x3(add wrist wraps)
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x3
240x6(add slingshot, remove wrist wraps) I almost fucking died on my 6th rep because the bar shot up towards my head and almost decapitated me because the slingshot wasn't on properly (I need a bigger one) spotter saved my life
185x5(add close grip)
185x5
185x4
185x1 rest paused lat 2 sets because I burned out at 4 on the 3rd cg set lol

DB shoulder press, shoulder press machine, rear delt flies, side lat raises, bicep stuff


----------

